# In situ, Upstate New York



## MaryPientka (May 19, 2014)

A large colony on my daughter's farm in Upstate New York. This is the first bloom-they're running about 2 weeks late.


----------



## labskaus (May 19, 2014)

Beautiful! Funny that you people are two weeks behind with your native flora, while we are two weeks ahead after a mild winter and warm spring.


----------



## MaryPientka (May 19, 2014)

We had a longer than usual Winter and cool wet Spring. It is funny that our seasons are opposite of each other. I am very happy to see the slippers in bloom. I was afraid they were lost.


----------



## Dido (May 19, 2014)

Nice one I like it, from mine non will flower....


----------



## MaryPientka (May 19, 2014)

These are indigenous plants. They only grow in one location in my daughter's 50 acre woods.


----------



## eOrchids (May 19, 2014)

MaryPientka said:


> These are indigenous plants. They only grow in one location in my daughter's 50 acre woods.



Have you noticed if their population has increased or decreased over the years?


----------



## MaryPientka (May 19, 2014)

The plants were discovered about 4 year ago. There seems to be about the same amount, but I haven't really counted them.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heather (May 19, 2014)

Lucky!


----------



## likespaphs (May 19, 2014)

do you pollinate them?


----------



## MaryPientka (May 19, 2014)

no, they grow naturally, in the spot they chose. Do you think we should polinate?


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2014)

Only if you want more of them.


----------



## MaryPientka (May 19, 2014)

They seem to be doing a pretty good job by themselves 

I will pass on your advice to my daughter. It sounds like fun!


----------



## abax (May 19, 2014)

Looks like a very nice stand to me and healthy. After the dreadful experience we had with a gorgeous stand of acaule, I'd say protect that
spot and don't mess around with them. They can be quite touchy.


----------



## MaryPientka (May 19, 2014)

I'm inclined to agree with you, but I see no harm in pollinating a few.


----------



## likespaphs (May 20, 2014)

i think i read somewhere that naturally only one in a hundred or so gets pollinated, whereas you can get at least 50% if you do it by hand
i taught a few friends how to pollinate their's several years ago and their populations have grown exponentially!


----------



## MaryPientka (May 20, 2014)

Good point!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 21, 2014)

Hand pollination is a good idea, and may in fact help establish more distant colonies as well. Inevitably though, Cyp colonies wax and wane depending on forest structure.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 21, 2014)

That's really a nicely colored one.


----------



## cnycharles (May 21, 2014)

Where are you located? If you look back through picture threads by cnycharles you'll see tons of orchids in central ny. I could give you directions to lots. I'm in nj now, and temporarily in Virginia so can't go out to old spots now  but may be able to see small whorled pogonia and cyp kentuckiense if I can get away from silly job for a few hours 

And nice orchid/picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2014)

True, I've been there with him.


----------



## MaryPientka (May 21, 2014)

I'm in upstate New York-Saratoga Springs. My daughter is nearby.


----------



## Clark (May 21, 2014)

Nice.

We have a few clumps not so far from me.
I would keep a lid on location.


----------



## cnycharles (May 21, 2014)

MaryPientka said:


> I'm in upstate New York-Saratoga Springs. My daughter is nearby.



Oh; I remember now your stating that before but the lovely weather in va baked it out of my head. Lots of orchids in the adirondacks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryPientka (May 21, 2014)

I envy your weather! I have fond memories of flying out of Burlington, VT in an ice storm and arriving in Richmond to see blooming azaleas.


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2014)

The weather here today is nice but if there's sun out, it's too hot in the greenhouses (104 a few days ago with curtains closed)


----------

